# NECA Workmanship standard, installment 2



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This is the second in a multipart series on NECA 1, "Standard Practices for Good Workmanship in Electrical Contracting". This standard is referenced in the fine print note to NEC 110.12, Mechanical Execution of Work._ "Electrical equipment shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner."_ Most of the NECA workmanship standards are common-sense things, but some are interesting. In this series, we will cover the more interesting requirements. 

NECA 1, Article 6, Section K:
_Covers for outlet boxes shall be of a type
designed, intended and appropriate for the use and
location, and have suitable corrosion protection.
Plastic device plates shall not be used as covers for
surface mounted boxes_.

This has always been a pet peeve of mine, so I'm glad to see it in the standard. Some people will use regular flush type plastic receptacle covers on surface mounted receptacles in handy boxes. Some furnace guys will put a flush-type switch cover on a box mounted on the surface of a furnace or AHU. Now, I have a leg to stand on when I say I don't like it. The workmanship spec doesn't like it either.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

THANK YOU! God, how I hate that! I have got to get a copy of that and beat a few people about the head with it!

Sorry, but that is a serious sore spot


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Even a standard device plate on a surface mounted utility box (handy box?). looks lousy and can cut.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> Even a standard device plate on a surface mounted utility box (handy box?). looks lousy and can cut.


Yeah. I try not to use handy boxes, if I can help it. I try to use 4 squares with RS covers. When I use handy boxes, they get regular handy box covers that match the outline of the box and have rounded corners. I see people using plastic plates on GFCI's in handy boxes all the time, because most GFCI's come with a "free" cover in the box.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Marc I prefer 1900 boxes with an RS cover and flattened corners (AS YOU HAVE STATED) the raised corners look like they might fall off the box.


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

i might use 2 cases of 1900's a year but truck loads of 2100's. i like the added room and not much diff in cost


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

HCECalaska said:


> i might use 2 cases of 1900's a year but truck loads of 2100's. i like the added room and not much diff in cost


I know 1900 (4"x4") but what is a 2100? 4 11/16 square?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I know 1900 (4"x4") but what is a 2100? 4 11/16 square?


When most of us are talking about a 1900 box, we are really referring to a 2100 box. The "shallow" 4 squares are about 1-1/4" deep, and are 19.00 cubic inches. Most of us use the "regular" 1-1/2" deep 4 squares, which are 21.00 cubic inches. The "deep" 4 squares are 2-1/8" deep, and are about 30.00 cubic inches. I've never purposely installed a shallow, 1-1/4" deep, 4 square, but I've seen them in old installs.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh... I see.:laughing:


----------

